# YouTube Channels - Best Video Camera?



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

My brother is just starting to create a youtube channel for his model train business. To have a successful channel - you need GREAT videos. What is a good camera to invest in for great videos??
Also, any tips/tricks on a successful channel would be greatly appreciated! If you have one, please share so I can see how set yours up! 

Thanks!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a channel on youtube with videos well over 20,000 hits each and there are several videos. misterhalfwaythere1's Channel - YouTube I have 147 subscribers and over 84,000 total hits. By the feedback, it seems they have been very beneficial in quality and content.

The channel name is on my blog as well or on the videos that are on the blog in my signature line.

As for cameras, it is hard to beat Canon. If possible, digital tape and memory cards provide great flexibility. Of course the more you pay, the more you get. I have a friend who recently turned her part time wedding video business into a full-time production. She prefers the Canon above all others as well.

Best of success!!!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting halfway! Nice youtube channel too!
We have a simple cannon camera for everyday use, it can take videos, but once you zoom in you can't zoom out during the same movie clip. (which basically means we need a different one for the youtube channel!).
What model do you have?? There is almost too much selection out their, and one can easily get overwhelmed...!
thanks so much


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

We have the Elura 70 we bought a few years ago. It is super compact but high quality ccd and easy to use viewing and playback screen. I like how the screen can face the subject so you can see exactly how the frame looks when recording yourself. Since I record myself for lectures and some instructional items, this is a great feature. 

There are so many reviews on-line that should help you navigate the waters. Anything in the mid range is very high quality. The high range gives some bells and whistles we did not need.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you again for sharing! I will look into that camera - I like the sound of the screen being able to turn too. Once my brothers got a good camera and got his channel up and going, I'll be sure to post a link in the at-home business section so you (and every one else) can critique & help improve it! :thumb:
Thanks again


----------

